# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  أجب عن القضية التالية ..... جرائم القتل

## اسراء الماحى

ازيك يا دكتوره شيماء يارب تكونى بخير ياريت حضرتك تعرفينى حل القضيه دى                     -وقائع القضية :   فكر (أ) فى الانتحار للتخلص من آلام مرضه وصارح زوجته (ب) بالفكرة فأيدتها وتنفيذا لذلك قدمت له (ب) فى سريره كوبا من العصير مخلوطا بمادة سامة فشربه (أ) حتى فقد وعيه تاركا باقى العصير المسمم على منضده مجاورة وعندئذ حضر (ج) وهو شقيق (أ) حيث بادر على الفور بنقل شقيقه الى المستشفى المجاورة وتم اسعافه من آثار التسمم وفى غصون ذلك كانت(د) وهى خادمة لدى أسرة (أ) وقد ارتشفت ما تبقى من عصير عن جهل بمحتواه السام وتوفت بالمطبخ دون أن يدرى بأمرها أحد .                                          -حددالمسئولية الجنائية لكل من(أ) ، (ب).

----------


## ifdsk

> ازيك يا دكتوره شيماء يارب تكونى بخير ياريت حضرتك تعرفينى حل القضيه دى                     -وقائع القضية :   فكر (أ) فى الانتحار للتخلص من آلام مرضه وصارح زوجته (ب) بالفكرة فأيدتها وتنفيذا لذلك قدمت له (ب) فى سريره كوبا من العصير مخلوطا بمادة سامة فشربه (أ) حتى فقد وعيه تاركا باقى العصير المسمم على منضده مجاورة وعندئذ حضر (ج) وهو شقيق (أ) حيث بادر على الفور بنقل شقيقه الى المستشفى المجاورة وتم اسعافه من آثار التسمم وفى غصون ذلك كانت(د) وهى خادمة لدى أسرة (أ) وقد ارتشفت ما تبقى من عصير عن جهل بمحتواه السام وتوفت بالمطبخ دون أن يدرى بأمرها أحد .                                          -حددالمسئولية الجنائية لكل من(أ) ، (ب).


أليس لديه اي مسوؤلية بينما ب تسال عن جريمة عمدية على الشروع في الانتحار من ناحية ا

----------


## حمد القعيد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حمد القعيد

مميزون جدا

----------


## حمد القعيد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## haidy hasaan

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

